# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Siemens] εστια δεν αναβει

## BASILISP

Γεια σας παιδιά,εχω εναν φουρνο siemens απο το 2014 . Ξαφνικά χωρίς καμια προειδοποίηση, οταν γυρναω τα κουμπια για την εστια δεν εχω καμια ένδειξη λειτουργίας. Ολα μαυρα ,ενω ο φούρνος λειτουργεί κανονικα .
Σηκωσα την κεραμική εστία μηπως δω κατι το αντικανονικο αλλα δεν... Ολα φαίνονται στην θεση τους , χωρίς να έχει καποιον πχ πυκνωτη εμφανεστατα χαλασμεο . Στον φούρνο δεν προχωρησα γιατί ήθελα να ρωτησω εδω πρωτα. 
Να δω μέχρι που φτάνει το ρευμα;
Το μοντελο είναι το he 330550 . Η κεραμικη εστία ειναι η htef73 .
 Τι μπορω να κανω ; Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## klik

> Γεια σας παιδιά,εχω εναν φουρνο siemens απο το 2014


 δεν έχει εγγύηση;




> οταν γυρναω τα κουμπια για *την εστια* δεν εχω καμια ένδειξη λειτουργίας


ποια από όλες τις εστίες; Οι υπόλοιπες εστίες λειτουργούν;

Άλλη πλακέτα έχει ο φούρνος και άλλη οι εστίες. Εσύ μάλλον έχεις βλάβη στην πλακέτα των εστιών.

----------


## BASILISP

Καλημέρα, ζητώ συγνώμη για το λάθος, η αγορά έγινε το 2004. Δεν λειτουργεί καμία εστία, όλα είναι μαύρα σαν να μην έχω ρεύμα.  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## tipos

Βασιλη ανοιξε το πανω καπακι του φουρνου.εκει θα δεις αυτο68f5bc9663f03928f45355f7bc97c128.jpgειναι το τρφοδοτικο των εστιων.Βγαλτο και δωστο σε ενα ηλεκτρονικο να το δει,εκτος και αν γνωριζεις εσυ απο ηλεκτρονικα

----------


## BASILISP

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. Θα επανέλθω με νεώτερα,  όταν καταφέρω να ανοίξω το καπάκι  :Wink:

----------


## BASILISP

Γεια σας και παλι, λογω δουλειας δεν ειχα χρονο να ασχοληθω. Σημερα  βρηκα το καταλληλο κατσαβιδι και ανοιξα το εσωτερικο πανω καπακι του  φουρνου. Εκει βρηκα το τροφοδοτικο των εστιων (οπως μου ειπε ο φιλος  tipos) ...
Τα στοιχεια του ειναι 

SNT-7-F Friwo
220-240V 50/60Hz 
9.6V / 6.5W 
YL 135 T85

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42224Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42225Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42226Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42227Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42228Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42229 

Δεν  γνωριζω πολλα απο ηλεκτρονικα , δεν βλεπω καποιο παραμορφωμενο εξαρτημα  αλλα φαινεται απο την πλευρα των κολλησεων οτι κατι παιζει... Υπαρχει  λιγη οξειδωση και μια υποψια μαυριλας. 
Αναρωτιεμαι εαν αξιζει να  επισκευαστει. Επειδη ζω σε μακρινο νησι ,χωρις ηλεκτρονικο υποθετω το  κοστος (μαζι με τα μεταφορικα) θα ειναι ισαξιο με αγορα καινουργιας  πλακετας. Αλλιως υπαρχει καποιο καταστημα το οποιο προτεινεται για την επισκευη ; Τι λετε;
Ευχαριστω πολυ!

Υ.Γ. Μαλλον εχει κωδικο απο Bosch/Siemens 00656768 (με επιφυλαξη , φαινεται αλλιως στην εικονα αλλα τα στοιχεια ειναι ολα ιδια) ,μολις το βρηκα πχ απο Γερμανια με τα εξοδα αποστολης στα 64 ευρω (αντι 120 απο Ελλαδα).
Επισης εδω βρηκα αυτο http://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.gr...-pitsos-detail αλλα αν και γραφει οτι ειναι καταλληλη για τον φουρνο μου , στην πλακετα γραφει 12,5w αντι 6,5w ... Το ιδιο με τα watt και στο https://ersatzteilprofi.de/produkt/8...5658-netzmodul  .

Συγνωμη για το μεγαλο μηνυμα παιδια...

----------


## tipos

Τα συνημενα δεν ανοιγουν.
Το θεμα ειναι να ειναι σιγουρο οτι η βλαβη  ειναι στην πλακετα και να μην την αγορασεις χωρις λογο.Στις περισσοτερες  περιπτωσεις η βλαβη ειναι στην πλακετα αλλα παντα υπαρχουν πιθανοτητες  να εχεις βλαβη αλλου.Σε πολλες απο αυτες τις πλακετες η βλαβη ειναι στην  αντισταση R38 η οποια λειτουργει σαν ασφαλεια.

----------


## BASILISP

IMG_20160830_142102.jpgIMG_20160830_142110.jpgIMG_20160830_142116.jpgIMG_20160830_142124.jpgIMG_20160830_143701.jpgIMG_20160830_143721.jpg

----------


## BASILISP

Καλησπέρα,ελπιζω τωρα να φαίνονται κανονικα ... 
Η αντισταση που περιγραφεις φαινεται καλη .
Βλέπεις κατι αλλο; ΟΗ διαφορα στα watt που ρωταω παραπανω παιζει ρολο;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα,ελπιζω τωρα να φαίνονται κανονικα ... 
> Η αντισταση που περιγραφεις φαινεται καλη .
> Βλέπεις κατι αλλο; ΟΗ διαφορα στα watt που ρωταω παραπανω παιζει ρολο;
> Ευχαριστώ


Βρες ένα πολύμετρο βρε παλικάρι να την μετρήσεις,τι είναι αυτά που λες ότι φαίνεται καλή???Και οι πυκνωτές φαίνονται καλοί αλλά μπορεί να είναι στεγνοί μέσα.Αφού σου λέει ο Σάκης είναι ασφαλειοαντίσταση. Αν θέλεις να πας ένα βήμα ποιο μπροστά μέτρα την και πες μας πόσα Ωμ μέτρησες πάνω της αφού την ξεκολλήσεις πρώτα από την πλακέτα.

----------


## tipos

Kαι 12,5w να βαλεις θα δουλεψει.12,5 μπαινει οταν η πλακετα δινει ταση και στο κυκλωμα του φουρνου οταν αυτος ελεγχεται απο ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα.Το θεμα μας ομως ειναι οτι αποσο καταλαβα δεν εχεις τα μεσα και τις βασικες γνωσεις για να κανεις διαγνωση.Θα σε συμβουλευα αν υπαρχει καποιος που γνωριζει στο νησι να ζητησεις τη βοηθεια του.

----------


## BASILISP

Αύριο θα μετρησω την αντίσταση και θα σας πω . Δυστυχως οπως ειπα , δεν υπαρχει καποιος στο νησι .Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## BASILISP

Καλημερα , εβγαλα την αντισταση και απο τα χρωματα 
καφε,μαυρο,μαυρο,χρυσο και μαυρο το ιντερνετ δινει 10Ω 5%. 
IMG_20160831_095539.jpg
Στην κλιμακα των 200Ω παιρνω 1 ,στην κλιμακα των 2Κ παιρνω ενδειξη 0,010 και στις υπολοιπες 0.
Προσπαθω να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα , αν πιστευετε οτι ειναι καλυτερα να στειλω την πλακετα καπου μπορειτε ευχαριστως να μου προτεινεται μαγαζι (μεσω πμ) .
Ευχαριστω και παλι για την βοηθεια σας!  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ. απο το eshop της bosch στην Ελλαδα  , βρηκα την πλακετα στα 76,75 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα...

----------


## Papas00zas

> Καλημερα , εβγαλα την αντισταση και απο τα χρωματα 
> καφε,μαυρο,μαυρο,χρυσο και μαυρο το ιντερνετ δινει 10Ω 5%. 
> IMG_20160831_095539.jpg
> Στην κλιμακα των 200Ω παιρνω 1 ,στην κλιμακα των 2Κ παιρνω ενδειξη 0,010 και στις υπολοιπες 0.
> Προσπαθω να καταλαβω καποια πραγματα , αν πιστευετε οτι ειναι καλυτερα να στειλω την πλακετα καπου μπορειτε ευχαριστως να μου προτεινεται μαγαζι (μεσω πμ) .
> Ευχαριστω και παλι για την βοηθεια σας! 
> 
> Υ.Γ. απο το eshop της bosch στην Ελλαδα  , βρηκα την πλακετα στα 76,75 ευρω με τα μεταφορικα...


Η αντίσταση έχει διακοπή και την αλλάζεις. Στα 200 ωμ δεν θα έπρεπε να δειχνει 1 σκετο-στα ψηφιακά αυτό δείχνει διακοπή

----------


## BASILISP

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια,θα προσπαθησω να την βρω ,θα δοκιμασω και θα ενημερωσω !

----------


## mikemtb73

> Η αντίσταση έχει διακοπή και την αλλάζεις. Στα 200 ωμ δεν θα έπρεπε να δειχνει 1 σκετο-στα ψηφιακά αυτό δείχνει διακοπή


Από την στιγμή όμως που το πολυμετρο του φίλου στην κλίμακα 2Κ δείχνει 0,01 τότε η αντίσταση είναι μια χαρά και πρέπει να αναζητήσει αλλού η αιτία της βλάβης  :Smile:  

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------

FILMAN (01-09-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Από την στιγμή όμως που το πολυμετρο του φίλου στην κλίμακα 2Κ δείχνει 0,01 τότε η αντίσταση είναι μια χαρά και *πρέπει να αναζητήσει αλλού η αιτία της βλάβης * 
> 
> στάλθηκε με Tapatalk


Σωστά, και να συμπληρώσω: όχι μόνο της κουζίνας, αλλά και της κλίμακας των 200Ω του πολυμέτρου!

----------

mikemtb73 (01-09-16)

----------


## BASILISP

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τα παιδια του φορουμ που με βοηθησαν με την εστια μου... Ειδικοτερα το μελος tipos , που με καθοδηγησε και βρηκα το προβλημα . Τελικα επειδη οπως ειπα , δεν υπαρχει ηλεκτρονικος στο νησι και για να γλυτωσω τα εξοδα αποστολης με αμφιβολα αποτελεσματα ,παραγγειλα απο την bosch την πλακετα και με 75 ευρω τελικη τιμη εκανα την δουλεια μου...  :Thumbup:  

Υ.Γ. Τελικα δεν ηταν η αντισταση , αφου την αλλαξα και δεν λειτουργησε. Πιθανον καποιος πυκνωτης... Δεν πειραζει , ειμαι ευχαριστημενος!

----------

